# Activate Northern Strike help me plz



## Helghast5000 (Jan 23, 2008)

ok i bought Battlefield 2142 Deluxe Edition & i am trying to Activation Northern Strike.
when i am done install it give me a link http://www.battlefield.com/activate/bf2142/eng.html i got the DVD Version
when i am got to step 8 that where it got confusing at the last page it say "Successfully Activated and Registered
Your game has been successfully activated and registered to account" yes i can play Battlefield 2142 
but i cant play the 3 new maps on Northern Strike

Did I Made A Mistake or did EA Made Mistake


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

i have this problem too....really annoying worst thing is whenever i go back to site i can "activate" it again


----------



## Helghast5000 (Jan 23, 2008)

i made a Thread at IGN.com this is Board link

http://boards.ign.com/battlefield_2142/b10188/157791195/p1/

look it up 

wait i made 1 more http://forums.ea.com/mboards/thread.jspa?threadID=330924


----------



## calis15 (May 19, 2008)

i have the same problem


----------

